

Search User Interfaces (New Book from Berkeley Prof, Free Online) - epi0Bauqu
http://searchuserinterfaces.com/

======
ScottWhigham
From the headline + url, it looks spammy but it's actually not - it's a free
online book about designing search engine user interfaces. Quite interesting
actually.

